# [SOLVED] Game won't display Full Screen in Win 7 on widescreen monitor



## Gottaplaynow (May 30, 2012)

I have two games that only minimize in a small window and won't display Full screen even though I set their options menu to display full screen.

First game: Hidden Relics, reqs: Pentium 450 MHz, Wins 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista, Ram-128 MB, Direct 7.0, 16 bit graphics, 100 MB

Second game: Adventure Chronicles, Reqs: Win 2000/XP/Vista, 800 MHz, Ram-128 MB, Direct 6.0, 101 MB (by the way this game is included on the same disc as a third game (Book of Legends) which does display full screen).

Both games operate fine but the minimize window is too small for me to see details.

My computer is Win 7 Home Premium, Pack 1, eMachines, 3.20 GHz, Ram-3037 MB, Direct 11, 3 GB. My display monitor is eMachines model EL1852G but when I check the graphics and media control panel is says E202HL. Other info is ACPI x 64 bit, Intel (r) G41 express chipset, mem 1326 MB, current display setting 1600 x 900, 32 bit. Monitor is widescreen, 20 inches. 

I realize my games are old but I have other older games that are displaying full screen including Book of Legends which shares the same disc with Adventure Chronicles. My only concern is that I realize I may need to change a display setting or driver but I don't want other programs to lose their functionality just to satisfy these two games. Any help would be helpful.

Gottaplaynow.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Game won't display Full Screen in Win 7 on widescreen monitor*

Hi, welcome to TSF

When the game is displayed in a window, can you resize the window by dragging its borders?

Have you tried Alt-Enter to toggle between fullscreen and windowed modes?


----------



## Gottaplaynow (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Game won't display Full Screen in Win 7 on widescreen monitor*

Hello Koala,

No, the cursor does not become active on the borders, it only changes into the game's customized cursor. And no reaction to pressing ALT-enter either. I tried both games, no results. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very likely program related. If a program such as Teamviewer is running in the background, some games will not full screen.
Start shutting down programs that launch with Windows one by one and see if you can find a culprit.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Game won't display Full Screen in Win 7 on widescreen monitor*

If you can't resize or maximize the game window either manually or through the game's options, reduce your screen resolution from 1900x600 down to its minimum (640x480 or 800x600). The image quality won't be as good, but at least you'll be able to see the game to play it.


----------



## Gottaplaynow (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Game won't display Full Screen in Win 7 on widescreen monitor*

Thanks, Koala, that worked. I changed the resolution to 800 x 600 and Hidden Relics displayed full screen with excellent quality. The other game opened up to 3/4 of the screen which is much bigger than minimize but not quite full. But I can work with it now, and I didn't have to mess with any other programs. Thanks much for this simple solution, I am totally satisfied!!!


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

I think this thread can be closed now or is there any further help needed?


----------



## Gottaplaynow (May 30, 2012)

How do I officially close the thread?


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

You can use the button with thread tools but i see its already set as solved


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

just one last thing:

in the Intel graphics control panel, there is an option to stretch the resolution

just set the scaling to scale to full screen (in the intel Control panel)


----------

